# anti virus



## grimtotem (Apr 28, 2012)

was wondering if anyone could suggest a anti virus for android?


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 28, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> was wondering if anyone could suggest a anti virus for* android*?



um...what?

i do believe that android does not require a anti virus program...it is build around a secure platform


----------



## grimtotem (Apr 28, 2012)

mk wasnt sure about that cos there are bunch of apps out there on the android market that claim to be anti virus's so i jsut wanted to be sure cos knowing my luck they would be malware which i am guessing they are.
also what the go with these apps that claim to make connecting to wifi easyer? i mean really connecting to wifi isnt that hard or am i missing something?


----------



## Teal (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe you should look for a website or something that reviews apps.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 28, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> mk wasnt sure about that cos there are bunch of apps out there on the android market that claim to be anti virus's so i jsut wanted to be sure cos knowing my luck they would be malware which i am guessing they are.
> also what the go with these apps that claim to make connecting to wifi easyer? i mean really connecting to wifi isnt that hard or am i missing something?


don't trust apps that say "make wifi faster" and stuff...they are mostly bull crap
in fact, most apps that are said to improve your phone are lying, you can't improve a phone unless you change OS and/or hardware


----------



## grimtotem (Apr 28, 2012)

i figured as much, thanks for the help


----------



## Draconas (Apr 28, 2012)

I got avast for my android tablet just for shits and giggles, the anti-theft addon isn't so bad either.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah, for the most part, rogue software lives in obvious spots. ... That said, it's not as obvious to some, so if you're worried about that, sure, grab Avast or something. Otherwise, there aren't any browser exploits or anything to my knowledge that you need to worry about - Just rogue apps.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 29, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, for the most part, rogue software lives in obvious spots. ... That said, it's not as obvious to some, so if you're worried about that, sure, grab Avast or something. Otherwise, there aren't any browser exploits or anything to my knowledge that you need to worry about - Just rogue apps.


... Unless someone pulls a zero day exploit attack and your Android suddenly wants to kill you.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 30, 2012)

Avast is making a platform for tablets and phones.  I recommend it.


----------



## kayfox (May 1, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i do believe that android does not require a anti virus program...it is build around a secure platform



http://www.kaspersky.com/about/news...ojan_detected_for_smartphones_running_Android

Cognitive dissonance detected.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 3, 2012)

kayfox said:


> http://www.kaspersky.com/about/news...ojan_detected_for_smartphones_running_Android
> 
> Cognitive dissonance detected.


There are some viruses for Mac too but you don't see fanboys shutting up about its security.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 3, 2012)

I dunno why people think Android is that secure. For one, the worst part of android is the slowness to update to the latest OS. You have to deal with different changes in Android, from not only your phone model but the cell phone provider.

In a sense it's a nightmare. It's like having to deal with getting updates for your computer from not only your PC manufacturer but your ISP giving them to you.

Don't get me wrong though, I like Android but the companies need to get on point for providing OS updates to their consumers.

That said, another vote for Avast for Android.


----------

